# Attacked in the motorhome



## Beemer (May 24, 2016)

Not me... but this was taken from a FB site.

_Some random stranger opened my door, demand I get out and give him my keys....after telling him to get lost.. he stormed in my motorhome... and pulled a knife on me... a large battle then followed... with my wife and 4year old son in the bed at the rear of the motorhome.. I got stabbed in the head and hit with a cup... my wife shielding our son screaming... I managed to drag him out of the motorhome and get back inside locking the door. He then decided to smash the windows. Police turned up and it took 6 officers to cuff him.. they gassed and tazered him...._

It seems the perp was high on drugs in Oldham UK.
What would you have done? :/


----------



## izwozral (May 24, 2016)

Bloody hell, that is scary. If my loved ones were in the van I wouldn't be responsible for my actions.


----------



## n brown (May 24, 2016)

might sound odd but id offer the guy a cup of tea. distraction has got me out of dangerous situations quite a few times


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 24, 2016)

Scary to say the least !
I always lock the doors when in the motorhome and leave the keys in my pocket not laying about for all to see.
If anyone did get in my English Bullterrier would attack them regardless of what they were armed with.


----------



## Sky (May 24, 2016)

I would have killed him where he stood - no hesitation.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 24, 2016)

Hard to say what I'd do but I can assure you he wouldn't be getting up in a hurry


----------



## KuyaAndAte (May 24, 2016)

Sky said:


> I would have killed him where he stood - no hesitation.



Of course you would :goodluck:


----------



## yorkslass (May 24, 2016)

I usually keep the van locked when daylight starts to fall or in cold weather. I also keep a can of hairspray handy, not something you want in your eyes, speaking from experience,( a misdirected spray when I was much younger).


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 24, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> I usually keep the van locked when daylight starts to fall or in cold weather. I also keep a can of hairspray handy, not something you want in your eyes, speaking from experience,( a misdirected spray when I was much younger).


WD40 works too.


----------



## maingate (May 24, 2016)

I would start a discussion on the rights and wrongs of discharging grey waste while parked or on the move.

He would make an excuse and leave quickly.


----------



## Haaamster (May 24, 2016)

Most disarming non lethal weapon I have seen used was an airhorn, a bloody loud one. Guy obviously had a beef with someone in my local, came up behind him and blasted him straight in his lug. Ok he smacked him over the head with it while he was still startled so probably not entirely non lethal but it worked. Would it be ok to carry one of these?


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2016)

Cup of tea...... and a biscuit. That should do it!


----------



## Asterix (May 24, 2016)

I doubt very much that my dog would attack anyone but I'm sure he would provide enough distraction to give me time to reach the breaker bar I keep handy.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 24, 2016)

I have put a picture of my MIL on both doors so we don't get anybody knocking on them now, funnily enough we don't get parking tickets either


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2016)

I don't know what I would do in the circumstances as I don't have a weapon to hand, but having collected debts and made repossessions for twenty years of my career I can say that I've never been attacked and only threatened once. I have requested the help of the police a few times but have always been told it is a civil matter and they would not attend and so have always gone alone. Negotiation and a show of confidence always seemed to work.


----------



## trevskoda (May 24, 2016)

maingate said:


> I would start a discussion on the rights and wrongs of discharging grey waste while parked or on the move.
> 
> He would make an excuse and leave quickly.



Or red waste depending how good you are with the bread knife.


----------



## n brown (May 24, 2016)

an ex copper mate reckons he was sprayed in the eyes with Pledge and the wax hardened immediately, sticking his eyelids down and blinding him


----------



## Haaamster (May 24, 2016)

n brown said:


> an ex copper mate reckons he was sprayed in the eyes with Pledge and the wax hardened immediately, sticking his eyelids down and blinding him



Would probably give him a shiner too.


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2016)

My father had a sort of similar experience whilst working in Cape Town. The apartment he was staying in was broken into, but nobody (including the guard) woke up so the thief got away.

The difference was that when the police came the next day, they dragged the guard away!


----------



## invalid (May 24, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Cup of tea...... and a biscuit. That should do it!



If it was one of my Mums biscuit, that would have finished him.:tongue:


----------



## invalid (May 24, 2016)

Unfortunately these are the times we live in, we look at the drug related crimes and think that’s a long way from me, but these people can drive, and as the road system gets faster more commit their crimes in different parts of the country.
Drugs are the greatest threat to law and order, and when these people have little regard for the value of their owns lives, you can be sure they will have less regard to the value of yours. If you have no other option, make sure you’re the last man standing.


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2016)

In this country, unlike South Africa it's expected that you at least make certain it's an armed burglar, and not the wife on the other side of a door


----------



## Sky (May 24, 2016)

KuyaAndAte said:


> Of course you would :goodluck:



I've done it before and I would do it again. I lost sleep for a while, but I got over it. 

Anyone threatening someone with a gun or a knife intends to do serious harm or worse and should be treated as such. 

I was in Africa - he had a gun and so did I. 

He lost!


----------



## maingate (May 24, 2016)

Sky said:


> I've done it before and I would do it again. I lost sleep for a while, but I got over it.
> 
> Anyone threatening someone with a gun or a knife intends to do serious harm or worse and should be treated as such.
> 
> ...



It is often much better to be unarmed ..... which takes the heat out of the situation. That is why you possibly have a needless death in your situation.

I never found the need to carry a weapon and I was out and about (on my own mostly) during the Angolan Civil War. I know for a fact that I regularly drove past armed men (who were illegally stealing Diamonds from the Company Mine). They knew me, knew I was unarmed and knew it was not my job to arrest them. They also knew I would report them ..... when I remembered to.  We sort of got along together, if I had been a poverty stricken local in that God awful Country, I would have been nicking Diamonds too. 

If the brown stuff had ever hit the whirly thing, I ensured that I had access to an Automatic weapon for my defence. But that was only if UNITA staged a full scale assault on me and my fellow workers.


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2016)

This is one of those threads that can never really end. Analogous with the perennial what came first, the chicken or the egg.

Has the USA got it right, with a virtual guns for all approach. Or has the UK with no guns, (nominally at least). 

I hope no ones gonna put me right


----------



## Wully (May 24, 2016)

When he came and opened door and demanded keys. That should have been the end of matter as you're in a perfect position for a kick to the face or chest as you have the high ground and he hadent produced knife by that stage you have to act quick these muppets don't deserve any lee way I'd have done him in without any hesitation as long as my family are safe that's my life goal to protect them.but at the same time you wouldn't want to put them in harms way either hard one this everybody would act different I'm just glad this one worked out well.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (May 24, 2016)

Keep the pepper handy. It works every time.

Bernie


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 24, 2016)

You can buy sprays and CS gas from places in France for defence, but bring them here and you GO TO GAOL for years, same as having a gun, but the police have it, and do use CS sometimes  at the wrong time and on the wrong people.
 If you were in a place where you had a gun and the person coming at you, claimed you did not have the guts to kill them then shoot them in the Dick and mash their balls. They would probably think a bit hard about that one, it would certainly stop them.


----------



## 1 Cup (May 24, 2016)

*no*

Not this week im going away!  There mite be some nutter there?


----------



## invalid (May 24, 2016)

The trouble is as this nation gets more violent year by year, we year by year get older. To be fair the thought of successfully defending yourself against an attacker 40years younger than yourself wielding a carving knife is not something to dwell on, the possibility that you will be in this situation is likely to very small.
Saying that I had a friend who was attacked in his car with his girlfriend, the windows were smashed and she was beaten and assaulted, he was very badly beaten up and blamed himself for not being able to control the situation. I said to him as they were in the car why did he not use the car and run them over, his answer was he thought it wouldn’t escalate into violence if they did nothing. I am a peace loving man and would normally advise a non-violent approach to situations, but sometimes there is no choice if you wish to survive you need to control the situation by whatever means you have at your disposal, the odds are you will be perfectly safe all your long life, just be prepared and then you and yours can travel safe out there.
:camper:


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> You can buy sprays and CS gas from places in France for defence, but bring them here and you GO TO GAOL for years, same as having a gun, but the police have it, and do use CS sometimes  at the wrong time and on the wrong people.
> If you were in a place where you had a gun and the person coming at you, claimed you did not have the guts to kill them then shoot them in the Dick and mash their balls. They would probably think a bit hard about that one, it would certainly stop them.



My son in laws father shot a gypsy in the balls with a shotgun, he was trying to steal a ride on mower. He never got prosecuted for it claiming self defence.

I don't suppose the gypsy will ever forget about it though!


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2016)

Robmac said:


> My son in laws father shot a gypsy in the balls with a shotgun, he was trying to steal a ride on mower. He never got prosecuted for it claiming self defence.
> 
> I don't suppose the gypsy will ever forget about it though!



He'll be reminded with a rattling sound every time he zips up!


----------



## hextal (May 24, 2016)

I got attacked by someone when I was sitting in the car at a set of lights once, it was the weirdest thing. Some girl, who must have weighed about 7st piss wet through, jumped out of the car in front and tried to drag me out of my car. Now I'm not a big guy at all, but even I had about 4st on her. Needles to say she couldn't get me out of the car.

The slightly distressing thing for me was that I was sitting there with this tripped out bint taking swings at me and I thought even the slightest push/whack from me might conceivably land me in trouble cos I suspected if it came to it she'd play the 'but I'm only ickle your honour' card.


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2016)

You probably look like Brad Pitt.


----------



## dysdera (May 24, 2016)

We have a baseball bat and ball in our van for sporting situations....we also keep a rounders bat as a spare.....seriously i would like to think i would beat the crap out of him, but we never know how we will react until we have to react, and sometimes it is a surprise to us how we do actually react!!!


----------



## hextal (May 24, 2016)

Byronic said:


> You probably look like Brad Pitt.



Is that rhyming slang:lol-049:


----------



## hextal (May 24, 2016)

dysdera said:


> We have a baseball bat and ball in our van for sporting situations....we also keep a rounders bat as a spare.....seriously i would like to think i would beat the crap out of him, but we never know how we will react until we have to react, and sometimes it is a surprise to us how we do actually react!!!



I think that is the reality of it.

I ain't big but I'm fast and have quick reactions (and 8 years of ice hockey taught me a couple of good brawling moves)........ However, I take an eternity to wake up if I've been dozing, even if I'm awake I'm likely to be in a relaxed mood with some beers in me, so I'm unlikely to be in great form for a fight. Throw in the surprise/confusion/adrenaline element and the result lies somewhere between me running away shrieking, curling up and blubbing like a baby, getting the crap kicked out of me, scaring them off or beating the crap out of them. No idea which of those it would be.


----------



## barryd (May 24, 2016)

You need to appear to be more of a nutter than the nutter is.  Thats the key.  They will just get all confused and leave when you answer the door with your wifes knickers on your head, two tampons up your nose and saying wibble wibble wibble.  I find this quite easy. 

Or

Avoid Oldham.


----------



## n brown (May 24, 2016)

my offer of a cuppa was based on the simple fact that once the fighting starts,nobody knows who,ll be walking away. distraction and calming will often change the whole dynamic of a situation and in my opinion violence should be a last resort. if it reaches that stage,then anything goes,don,t hold back


----------



## Wully (May 24, 2016)

Know now how Tarantino gets his movie plots from he just reads a few threads from wc were all getting a bit boystrous.lol . That poor guys van looks wrecked the arsehole who dunit will probity get a smack on the wrist .have you ever seen interceptors where nutter steals car goes on rampage chased buy six cars a helicopter and at the end of show they say he got six points and a 100 fine . Should be tied to back of van and dragged throu streets.there I go off on one think im the worst culprit.


----------



## Captain Biggles (May 25, 2016)

*A trifle harsh perhaps.....*



Sky said:


> I would have killed him where he stood - no hesitation.



My....that's a bit final :cool1:

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Captain Biggles (May 25, 2016)

*But haven't you forgotten something?...*



Byronic said:


> Cup of tea...... and a biscuit. That should do it!



And....what about a cucumber sandwich...?

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Tony Lee (May 25, 2016)

A lot of "in your dreams" scenarios here.


----------



## lord r taylor (May 25, 2016)

who knows how  we would react in such a circumstance my advise would be go for the kill shot every time we carry a colt browning replica bb gun and would use it if needed


----------



## mossypossy (May 25, 2016)

I would have done a little wee


----------



## carol (May 25, 2016)

lord r taylor said:


> who knows how  we would react in such a circumstance my advise would be go for the kill shot every time we carry a colt browning replica bb gun and would use it if needed



Must remember to knock loudly before entering your van!


----------



## n brown (May 25, 2016)

i make sure my wife sleeps nearest the door. this way ,while she keeps the attacker occupied by being hacked to bits,i have time to wake up properly,collect my thoughts, put my trousers on,and slip out the window to seek help


----------



## Byronic (May 25, 2016)

There's a significant difference (at least to the courts) between using reasonable proportionate force in self defence, even to the extent of killing your attacker when in fear of losing your life, and disproportionate force such as killing someone destroying or stealing property. 

In the first case you'll probably walk free.
In the second you'll be looking after your family's interests from a cell.

I'd take a guess, that in the vast majority of cases most of us wouldn't have the opportunity to use our defence weapon of choice, no matter how well tooled up we were. The attacker usually having the element of surprise, and often there's more than one of them. Even the thickest miscreants have that advantage.


----------



## izwozral (May 25, 2016)

Byronic said:


> There's a significant difference (at least to the courts) between using reasonable proportionate force in self defence, even to the extent of killing your attacker when in fear of losing your life, and disproportionate force such as killing someone destroying or stealing property.
> 
> In the first case you'll probably walk free.
> In the second you'll be looking after your family's interests from a cell.
> ...




Spot on imo.


----------



## barryd (May 25, 2016)

I would like to think I would do what King Arthur would have done. 

[video=youtube;7FPELc1wEvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FPELc1wEvk[/video]


----------



## champstar (May 28, 2016)

In response to the OP and to some others something similar happened to me a few years ago up near Tongue in the north west highlands. We were woken at around 6 am by someone banging on the doors and pulling the handles shouting repent repent. The only view I could see was from the cab curtains into the side mirror. The guy was wearing a hoodie and I could only see one of his hands. No way was I opening the door even though we have a dog that was going mental. We tried to talk to him but soon became aware he was either stoned or pissed. We called 999 and got the local bobby out of his bed a couple of miles away. by the time he came the guy had wandered off and was collapsed on a rock. I was inspecting my van for damage when the police arrived. 
1. My thought were for mine and my families safety
2.It was a very scary situation but can laugh at what subsequently happened with the guys arrest..seems there was an outstanding warrant out for him.
3. No one knows how they will react in a similar situation.. puffing out you chest and blowing hard on an internet forum is one thing but in real life it can be different. No offence meant to anyone.


----------



## sasquatch (May 28, 2016)

Our local pet suppliers sell dog chews for big dogs,they resemble a rhino whip!  Imagine the criminal when brought to book and your statement saying you only hit him with a dog chew!


----------



## sparrks (May 29, 2016)

champstar said:


> In response to the OP and to some others something similar happened to me a few years ago up near Tongue in the north west highlands. We were woken at around 6 am by someone banging on the doors and pulling the handles shouting repent repent. The only view I could see was from the cab curtains into the side mirror. The guy was wearing a hoodie and I could only see one of his hands. No way was I opening the door even though we have a dog that was going mental. We tried to talk to him but soon became aware he was either stoned or pissed. We called 999 and got the local bobby out of his bed a couple of miles away. by the time he came the guy had wandered off and was collapsed on a rock. I was inspecting my van for damage when the police arrived.
> 1. My thought were for mine and my families safety
> 2.It was a very scary situation but can laugh at what subsequently happened with the guys arrest..seems there was an outstanding warrant out for him.
> 3. No one knows how they will react in a similar situation.. puffing out you chest and blowing hard on an internet forum is one thing but in real life it can be different. No offence meant to anyone.



Sounds like it might be Seamus


----------



## donrevy (May 29, 2016)

I just wonder what the legal ramifications would be if you had done him some harm, could he have sued you for assault? I've heard of cases where intruders have  done that in the past.
I woke up at 2am in Koln, Germany to find a guy in my camper, luckily he ran off when I challenged him but not before taking 2 iphones, 2 computers, cash, my wife's handbag with her driving licence and several credit cards. The camper was locked up but he cut the rubber from round the quarter light and took the glass out. I suppose I was lucky as he obviously had a knife but decided not to use it on me.


----------



## KuyaAndAte (May 29, 2016)

Sky said:


> I've done it before and I would do it again. I lost sleep for a while, but I got over it.
> 
> Anyone threatening someone with a gun or a knife intends to do serious harm or worse and should be treated as such.
> 
> ...



Let me remind you of the OP...



> It seems the perp was high on drugs in Oldham UK.
> What would you have done?



Note, the question asked what would you have done and the location was the UK,   not Africa.  Our laws are a little different here, for a start we do not let people off for murdering their girl friends when they go to the toilet!!


----------



## Byronic (May 29, 2016)

donrevy said:


> I just wonder what the legal ramifications would be if you had done him some harm, could he have sued you for assault? I've heard of cases where intruders have  done that in the past.
> I woke up at 2am in Koln, Germany to find a guy in my camper, luckily he ran off when I challenged him but not before taking 2 iphones, 2 computers, cash, my wife's handbag with her driving licence and several credit cards. The camper was locked up but he cut the rubber from round the quarter light and took the glass out. I suppose I was lucky as he obviously had a knife but decided not to use it on me.



The intruder ran away when you confronted him. He didn't threaten you with the knife. Did he have the knife in his hand when you confronted him, if not, then if you had grabbed a knife and assaulted the scrote this would probably have have  resulted in your being charged with GBH, or in the event of death, manslaughter, possibly even murder if you were ready with the knife, suggesting a degree of premeditation.

So reckons a barrack-room lawyer


----------



## n brown (May 29, 2016)

as some might remember , i had a situation a few months ago where i'd left my van unlocked on my drive and found a rough looking fellow in it,asleep ,and 2 dogs 
what to do ? i asked 
call the cops, get some mates round etc was the general idea, lots of macho suggestions, but nobody thought of the cup of tea !


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 30, 2016)

I would have lost it, I kept a club for such occasions, thankfully I never had to use it. Very scary.


----------



## kris (May 30, 2016)

donrevy said:


> I just wonder what the legal ramifications would be if you had done him some harm, could he have sued you for assault? I've heard of cases where intruders have  done that in the past.
> I woke up at 2am in Koln, Germany to find a guy in my camper, luckily he ran off when I challenged him but not before taking 2 iphones, 2 computers, cash, my wife's handbag with her driving licence and several credit cards. The camper was locked up but he cut the rubber from round the quarter light and took the glass out. I suppose I was lucky as he obviously had a knife but decided not to use it on me.



Dont mean to offend but seems like you left all that stuff available for the scrote-was it on view to him?


----------



## Hinzy (May 30, 2016)

*Scary*

so pleased to hear you are all ok , so scary for you and your family,just shows how vigalant we need to be ,Iv'e not wild camped as yet partly due to confidence,it seems it would be good to have some sort of a guide for motorhomers to have regarding personal safety,its easy to become  complacent ,I shall certainly ensure my cab doors are locked from now on.


----------



## Byronic (May 30, 2016)

Hinzy said:


> so pleased to hear you are all ok , so scary for you and your family,just shows how vigalant we need to be ,Iv'e not wild camped as yet partly due to confidence,it seems it would be good to have some sort of a guide for motorhomers to have regarding personal safety,its easy to become  complacent ,I shall certainly ensure my cab doors are locked from now on.



Not wishing to appear flippant but I cannot see how any guide or even advice from others can alleviate feelings of insecurity when wildcamping particularly if you're of a nervous disposition. Of course taking a few precautions would be sensible (perhaps that's what you allude to?). But stopping short of weapon toting paranoia, you're after all supposed to be enjoying yourself.
If it concerns you enough to the extent that you don't get to sleep for instance, then perhaps wildcamping  isn't for you, not the end of the world, as there are usually obvious options,.


----------



## Porkie yorkies (May 30, 2016)

*Attacked*



Beemer said:


> View attachment 42132 View attachment 42133 View attachment 42134
> 
> Not me... but this was taken from a FB site.
> 
> ...



I'd would set my ginger Rottweiler on him, he wouldn't have stood a chance. Lol


----------



## donrevy (May 31, 2016)

kris said:


> Dont mean to offend but seems like you left all that stuff available for the scrote-was it on view to him?



No offence taken. My van has the bed at the rear and the goodies were in the "living room" hidden under the dining table, all the windows were covered with blackout blinds so it was not possible to see inside the van. He gained entry from the passenger door window at the front and I only caught a glimpse of him silhouetted against the courtesy light. I shouted at him and headed towards him but he had already got the stuff out the door.
The police told me that it was organised crime as they had been over 50 incidents in the area in the past 2 weeks.  
Donrevy.


----------



## donrevy (May 31, 2016)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I would have lost it, I kept a club for such occasions, thankfully I never had to use it. Very scary.



I also carry a baseball bat but it all happened too fast, I never had chance to use it.


----------



## donrevy (May 31, 2016)

Hinzy said:


> so pleased to hear you are all ok , so scary for you and your family,just shows how vigalant we need to be ,Iv'e not wild camped as yet partly due to confidence,it seems it would be good to have some sort of a guide for motorhomers to have regarding personal safety,its easy to become  complacent ,I shall certainly ensure my cab doors are locked from now on.



I have been wild camping for about 15 years and this was the first problem I've had. I consider myself lucky as the police told me they had over 50 incidents in the area (Koln, Germany) in the past 2 weeks and most of them had used gas to render the victims unconscious.


----------



## n brown (May 31, 2016)

Gassing in motorhomes. Please look up a report from the Royal College of Anaethetists. I wonder if this subject will ever go away


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2016)

n brown said:


> Gassing in motorhomes. Please look up a report from the Royal College of Anaethetists. I wonder if this subject will ever go away



I'll do that Nigel, just as soon as I finish reading the report from the Royal College of Axe Murderers.


----------



## Byronic (May 31, 2016)

The German Police, so Henning Wehn.


----------



## billyblackburn (Jul 4, 2016)

*Scary !*

A sign of the times unfortunately..
My newly acquired Hymer has an umbrella stand just inside the door,ill be sharpening the point of it and adding a baseball bat methinks... but one whiff of my old brown labs breath would be enough to ward any intruder off... i hope..!:mad2:


----------



## maingate (Jul 4, 2016)

billyblackburn said:


> A sign of the times unfortunately..
> My newly acquired Hymer has an umbrella stand just inside the door,ill be sharpening the point of it and adding a baseball bat methinks... but one whiff of my old brown labs breath would be enough to ward any intruder off... i hope..!:mad2:



If you carry a Baseball bat then also a carry the baseball ..... and possibly a glove.

It makes the difference between carrying an offensive weapon or a sporting accessory.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 4, 2016)

maingate said:


> If you carry a Baseball bat then also a carry the baseball ..... and possibly a glove.
> 
> It makes the difference between carrying an offensive weapon or a sporting accessory.



Especially if you keep your lucky horseshoe inside the glove.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 4, 2016)

Of course you could buy one of these;

G700 Flashlight

It would make a good cudgel!


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Of course you could buy one of these;
> 
> G700 Flashlight
> 
> It would make a good cudgel!



And by all accounts that's about all. I was reading reviews on them the other day and they were saying the whole advert is a pack of lies and false claims.


----------



## witzend (Jul 4, 2016)

*pepper*

I've seen some sort of self defense spray on sale in France just a small aerosol can and from memory not very expensive


----------



## n brown (Jul 4, 2016)

witzend said:


> I've seen some sort of self defense spray on sale in France just a small aerosol can and from memory not very expensive


just remember to dump it before coming back to Blighty !
the problem with pepper and CS gas sprays is that using them in a confined space can result in everybody being affected - all fall down !
there is a gel i believe that sticks to the attacker and gives off gas, but i still wouldn't fancy it in a camper- i'll stick to a can of Pledge 
[unless the law's changed over there, you could buy a 'ManStopper' , a double barrelled 12 bore pistol that fired a plastic bullet- very effective !]


----------



## maingate (Jul 4, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Of course you could buy one of these;
> 
> G700 Flashlight
> 
> It would make a good cudgel!


 
Rob, I got a small LED keyring light which has the 'flashing strobe' effect. It is only a tiny thing which runs on 2 button batteries. I found this feature to be disorientating and I have kept it by the door in the van for that reason. Unfortunately I dropped it and it has stopped working but I intend to get another one.


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 4, 2016)

One of the bulbs in my kitchen keeps flashing and although not disorientating it's blooming annoying, if burglars break in my van I'm gonna keep flicking the lights on and off till they get annoyed and bugger off.


----------



## hextal (Jul 4, 2016)

Having used an array of chemicals in building the van, and got most of them on me at some point, 2 spring to mind as having potential self defence application.

Expanding foam and trimfix. I actually managed to nearly glue my eyelid shut with the latter. The nozzle had gunked up slightly in the minute or so since using it previously. Point it at the bit I want to stick and 'pow' comes out at 90 degrees and straight army eye. It really did stick em shut instantly, had to prize them apart.

So, trimfix. Just in case the lining comes loose.


----------



## Caz (Jul 5, 2016)

I can't see anyone climbing into my van via the front doors very easily. There's always so much stuff piled on the front seats at night that they'd have to climb over, they'd never do it quietly, pretty sure they'd wake Reg and his bark would wake me.


----------



## Bossangel (Jul 5, 2016)

O my days .....to be honest I'd of probably **** my pants thrn stabbed him


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

Beemer said:


> It seems the perp was high on drugs in Oldham UK.
> What would you have done? :/



I would have checked for a reliable source of the story before scaring this forum. 
Please post a reliable source or let's assume it was a fake chain mail story that you've fallen for. 
I await your source link


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

Beemer said:


> It seems the perp was high on drugs in Oldham UK.
> What would you have done? :/



I would have checked for a reliable source of the story before scaring this forum. 
Please post a reliable source or let's assume it was a fake chain mail story that you've fallen for. 
I await your source link. If you search google the only source you find for an attack like that in Oldham is.... this topic.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 7, 2016)

I did "hear" you the first time 

It was off a motorhome Facebook that I am on... seems very legit... unless someone smashed up their motorhome and then made up a story about it?  
Surprised you would not have had it in your local newspaper, being from Oldham.
However, if you wish to assume it was a fake chain mail story, that is up to you.

I don't intend to give you the link anyway.  perhaps, if you were not so rude.


----------



## Trish1997 (Jul 7, 2016)

Caz said:


> I can't see anyone climbing into my van via the front doors very easily. There's always so much stuff piled on the front seats at night that they'd have to climb over, they'd never do it quietly, pretty sure they'd wake Reg and his bark would wake me.


Same with ours. We don't have a dog now but with all the back cushions from our rear lounge sofa/beds stacked high along with our clothes, bucket, watering can, water container they'd never get in quietly.  Plus the deadlocks are on so try climbing through the windows. And the alarm is set at night.  It's like fort knox.


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I did "hear" you the first time
> 
> It was off a motorhome Facebook that I am on... seems very legit... unless someone smashed up their motorhome and then made up a story about it?
> Surprised you would not have had it in your local newspaper, being from Oldham.
> ...



You ought to apologise to the people on this thread (and the many other lurkers) who have changed their plans or suffered even a moment of worry due to you sharing such a violent story that strikes at many motorhome owners fears without checking it for validity first. 

The photos you posted certainly don't constitute proof. All I see is evidence of vandalism. 

I await your apology or reliable source link and you should edit your original post and topic title to clearly state that the story is unconfirmed and has no source that anyone has found so far.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 7, 2016)

Perhaps you are right.. we should just stick our heads in the sand and pretend this sort of thing does not happen.

I think you are trolling me and will not be rising to your bait anymore, you are being ignored.


----------



## hextal (Jul 7, 2016)

gooooooders said:


> You ought to apologise to the people on this thread (and the many other lurkers) who have changed their plans or suffered even a moment of worry due to you sharing such a violent story that strikes at many motorhome owners fears without checking it for validity first.
> 
> The photos you posted certainly don't constitute proof. All I see is evidence of vandalism.
> 
> I await your apology or reliable source link and you should edit your original post and topic title to clearly state that the story is unconfirmed and has no source that anyone has found so far.



This is a forum, not a court of law, or even a news agency.

Someone has posted relating to a story of crime that may be of interest to the people of the forum. The story may or may not be true or exaggerated. However, being unable to confirm the story by way of an internet search is not exactly conclusive proof that the story is false.

It is simply a story that has been passed on, it is for each individual to verify the accuracy of the information and assess how they may or may not react.

Demanding an apology is just silly.


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

Beemer said:


> Perhaps you are right.. we should just stick our heads in the sand and pretend this sort of thing does not happen.
> 
> I think you are trolling me and will not be rising to your bait anymore, you are being ignored.



You can put your head in the sand and pretend you haven't cocked up here but you need to either state a reliable source or apologise for posting a fake story about someone being stabbed in the head for their motorhome.

I haven't trolled you. I've asked for a source or any apology. It could be said that you have trolled the forum with a fake story of a motorhome owner being stabbed in the head.


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

hextal said:


> It is simply a story that has been passed on, it is for each individual to verify the accuracy of the information and assess how they may or may not react.



With respect I disagree.
I believe the topic poster has a responsibility to state his/her source so that people can make an informed decision. At the moment we can't make an informed decision about whether it happened or not.


----------



## hextal (Jul 7, 2016)

gooooooders said:


> With respect I disagree.
> I believe the topic poster has a responsibility to state his/her source so that people can make an informed decision. At the moment we can't make an informed decision about whether it happened or not.



It's a forum, if you believe that everyone should thoroughly fact check every post before uploading then I think your going to be disappointed here.

You can make an informed decision here. You reviewed the information and decided that you did not believe it, you appear to think that nobody else possesses the ability for reasoned thinking.


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2016)

i read the story and am quite prepared to believe it happened as it quite easily could have happened,and being informed of possibilities of dangers helps keep me aware and security conscious . ta Beemer


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

n brown said:


> i read the story and am quite prepared to believe it happened as it quite easily could have happened,and being informed of possibilities of dangers helps keep me aware and security conscious . ta Beemer



I agree we all need to be security-conscious but sharing fake scare stories about crimes that didn't happen is not helpful.

If we want to make informed decisions about how to respond to this head-stabbing we need to see whether the story is reliable.  If there is no source and it is just a Facebook chainmail then Bremmer needs to apologise for the worry he caused members and lurkers who have read this topic (over 5000 views so far).

Based on this story, forum member Byronic (2000+ posts) advised a forum newbie who has not yet wildcamped that "perhaps wildcamping isn't for you" because the newbie confessed to being worried about this story.


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2016)

stories like this, verified or not, are what keeps us on our toes. we're all capable of making our own decisions as is the guy Byronic advised. i expect he'll gather more information before he decides whether to wildcamp or not. 
i'm sure people have made life changing decisions before now , on dubious information and unverified scare stories



like leaving the EU


----------



## hextal (Jul 7, 2016)

gooooooders said:


> I agree we all need to be security-conscious but sharing fake scare stories about crimes that didn't happen is not helpful.
> 
> If we want to make informed decisions about how to respond to this head-stabbing we need to see whether the story is reliable.  If there is no source and it is just a Facebook chainmail then Bremmer needs to apologise for the worry he caused members and lurkers who have read this topic (over 5000 views so far).
> 
> Based on this story, forum member Byronic (2000+ posts) advised a forum newbie who has not yet wildcamped that "perhaps wildcamping isn't for you" because the newbie confessed to being worried about this story.



You see how the very first line of this thread states "Not me... but this was taken from a FB site".  That would appear to be a more than adequate caveat as to the source/accuracy of the story and to inform the reader.

Quite why you keep insisting that an apology is required is a puzzle.

As for scare stories, despite what many posts may lead you to believe, we are not a bunch of toddlers, and are unlikely to be put off the idea of wildcamping by one story (which clearly states its source as being Facebook). Anyone who would be put off would likely have been put off by almost anything, good grief, look at all the ridiculous gassing stories, dogging, axe murderers, teens, wildlife, etc.

You seem to be blowing this out of all proportion to make a point that seems highly unrealistic.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jul 7, 2016)

if you want to see footage of strangers bursting into vans and smashing them up,terrifying women and children,
google 'battle of the beanfield'.all the best jan


----------



## maingate (Jul 7, 2016)

hextal said:


> You see how the very first line of this thread states "Not me... but this was taken from a FB site".  That would appear to be a more than adequate caveat as to the source/accuracy of the story and to inform the reader.
> 
> Quite why you keep insisting that an apology is required is a puzzle.
> 
> ...



The complainant has 2 small children, which may explain their extreme reaction to this sort of event. They obviously had worries in the first place after starting threads on extra security measures. They may also be full or long term occupants as they have discussed Home schooling on this forum.

Their reaction is rather rude and possibly not a good one as fear is easily transmitted to youngsters. The fact that they have a motorhome and ask security questions afterwards suggests a lack of planning beforehand.

Generally speaking, it is often the case that when someone makes a post, the replies can be tangential and rude. An element of 'baiting' by members is getting more common, often the result of some post made a long time ago and allowed to fester. Hey ho, that's life in Britain in the 21st Century.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 7, 2016)

n brown said:


> stories like this, verified or not, are what keeps us on our toes. we're all capable of making our own decisions as is the guy Byronic advised. i expect he'll gather more information before he decides whether to wildcamp or not.
> *i'm sure people have made life changing decisions before now , on dubious information and unverified scare stories* like leaving the EU




Marriage springs to mind,


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2016)

Edina said:


> Marriage springs to mind,


 very kind of you Chris , but i am already betrothed to another


----------



## gooooooders (Jul 7, 2016)

Well I think I'm done with this thread.
Thanks to those who were polite and took my complaint seriously.
Sorry to anyone who thinks I was rude
I've left a note for admin to consider putting a note in the first post of this topic to say that the story is unverified and possibly fictitious. 

Peace out, speak soon.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2016)

n brown said:


> stories like this, verified or not, are what keeps us on our toes. we're all capable of making our own decisions as is the guy Byronic advised. i expect he'll gather more information before he decides whether to wildcamp or not.
> i'm sure people have made life changing decisions before now , on dubious information and unverified scare stories
> 
> 
> ...



That's a scurrilous remark Nigel.

I demand that you apologise or provide a link to prove that we ever left the EU!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 7, 2016)

gooooooders said:


> Well I think I'm done with this thread.
> Thanks to those who were polite and took my complaint seriously.
> Sorry to anyone who thinks I was rude
> I've left a note for admin to consider putting a note in the first post of this topic to say that the story is unverified and possibly fictitious.
> ...



Admin's going to be a very busy chap if he does that on every post - far better to put out a general statement asking members to use their own judgement and common sense.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 7, 2016)

It does happen but so do random shootings and lightening strikes, we can't lock ourselves away in our homes for fear of that one in a million chance. 

Hammer horror: Man attacked as he slept in his motorhome in Hartlepool - Hartlepool Mail


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 7, 2016)

izwozral said:


> It does happen but so do random shootings and lightening strikes, we can't lock ourselves away in our homes for fear of that one in a million chance.
> 
> Hammer horror: Man attacked as he slept in his motorhome in Hartlepool - Hartlepool Mail


Thanks for posting that, I have now decided to sell the van and become a full time off grid wooden spoon whittler,View attachment 43298


do you think I will be safe off grid?


----------



## att (Jul 7, 2016)

I think if intruders got past my Rhodesian I would then kidnap them, take them somewhere quieter and perform medical experiments upon them, just for kicks really. I would then take them to my home and continue in a similar vein(pardon the pun)
I do like a non compliant victim, it provides endless opportunities for pain and suffering.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 7, 2016)

gooooooders said:


> With respect I disagree.
> I believe the topic poster has a responsibility to state his/her source so that people can make an informed decision. At the moment we can't make an informed decision about whether it happened or not.



been following this thread and may i ask ,what gives YOU the right to state anybodies post if false . were you there at the time to give you the right to rubbish the original posters thread ,no it dont . things like this do happen .i for one was attacked along with the driver of a delivery we did to a savers shop one night by a drug crazed man . we faught like hell to overcome him and belive me he seemed to have super human powers ,in fact we ended up kicking him multiple times with steel toecap boots but the guy just kept on getting up god knows how , he also had a knife and threatened me with it .also a few years ago a very good friend of mine was shot dead  sat in his car at some traffic lights in London . these things happen and frankly should not be rubbished by people that wernt there so dont know the full facts . 
the original poster can back up his post ,i think you cannot


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 7, 2016)

gooooooders said:


> Well I think I'm done with this thread.
> Thanks to those who were polite and took my complaint seriously.
> Sorry to anyone who thinks I was rude
> I've left a note for admin to consider putting a note in the first post of this topic to say that the story is unverified and possibly fictitious.
> ...



I once wished someone a happy birthday on the forum. I'm now completely mortified that I made this post based purely on the fact that the Op _said _it was that person's birthday. How could I be so gullible as to perpetuate an unverified and possibly fictitious rumour?  I realise now that I should have asked for a link to a scanned copy of the birth certificate and will make sure I always do this in future
 :rolleyes2:


----------



## colo60 (Jul 7, 2016)

*gotta edge your bets*

A bottle of ammonia put in a simple spray bottle, point into face and pull trigger, would stop a bull elephant and costs a quid, I  always have a 2 foot steel bar as well,  my family's live's and welfare or putting down a scumbag = no contest !


----------



## n brown (Jul 7, 2016)

just take a few basic precautions View attachment 43299
sleep safe !


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jul 7, 2016)

Minisorella said:


> I once wished someone a happy birthday on the forum. I'm now completely mortified that I made this post based purely on the fact that the Op _said _it was that person's birthday. How could I be so gullible as to perpetuate an unverified and possibly fictitious rumour?  I realise now that I should have asked for a link to a scanned copy of the birth certificate and will make sure I always do this in future
> :rolleyes2:



you should take every thing i say with a pinch of salt, all the best. jan


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 8, 2016)

Reading some of the ideas that people have to protect themselves quite frightens me as to their mindset and makes me wary of meeting these wildcampers on a dark night in a layby.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 8, 2016)

Heeeeeeeeeere's Ronnie, the Layby Layabout Hacker. 
Ammonia spray? No worries, I'll be ready and waiting with my 1 litre bottle of Lidls vinegar spray.
Must get on now honing up my skills, chop, chop.


----------



## colo60 (Jul 9, 2016)

Vinegar lol, and lidl's, ok if you need to clean your windows whilst family's in danger I guess , wife might not be impressed lol, then again I suppose it depends on state of your windows !!


----------



## Byronic (Jul 9, 2016)

colo60 said:


> Vinegar lol, and lidl's, ok if you need to clean your windows whilst family's in danger I guess , wife might not be impressed lol, then again I suppose it depends on state of your windows !!



Vinegar is good at neutralising ammonia, and as you say it's a good window cleaner. So you have a ready legitimate excuse if pc plod reckons you're carrying an offensive weapon. 
Might help if you're also holding a cloth or newspaper in the other hand


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 9, 2016)

well they would be welcome to have a word with George and Henry, if then not satisfied,  they can have my keys and I'll claim on Insurance :dance:


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 9, 2016)

Have you actually read what some people are threatening to do with chemicals, tools and weapons up to and including murder. Should anything happen and Inspector Knacker investigates their computer activity they would be locked up and the key thrown away.


----------

